# Hi all



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

just joined, and thought i would say a quick hi.I have a silver tt quattro 180bhp, all original spec realy i have not made any mods to her. i like her just the way she is!

cheers steve [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Steve and welcome along to the forum buddy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is a mod for you to do join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome.

I'm just the same (original spec TT) [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Steve Welcome to the gang


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome -- if you do eventually start lusting after other cars -- then it is time to do some Mods -- it becomes a whole new car.

TTitan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the forum.
H.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep joined the TTOC, although i have not a paid subscription, it been a tight month this month, brought tyers for my car the wife's car and a full service for mine with a haldex oil change, pollen filter change and two new springs.

any how thanks for the welcome

cheers steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Steve..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

